# Suggestions for Direct TV & Tivo



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

Need some input from the people that use them. 

My wife is looking to buy her father a TiVo for his Direct TV setup. What models are available and what model is best?


----------



## SpiritualPoet (Jan 14, 2007)

No new TiVo is DirecTV compatible. You might find a used one that is on E-Bay or Craigslist.


----------



## Karl Childers (Sep 29, 2009)

TiVo and Direct TV are supposedly coming out with a Direct TV-manufactured HD DVR with TiVo software and features. I hear it is slated to be released sometime in the first quarter of 2010. 

Time will tell . . . .


----------



## joed32 (Jul 9, 2005)

If by Tivo you mean the Tivo brand there are none, but if you are using the word Tivo as a generic term for DVR then they are readily available.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

SpiritualPoet said:


> No new TiVo is DirecTV compatible. You might find a used one that is on E-Bay or Craigslist.


I assume that means the old style TiVo for DirectTV is not in HD.

joed32, I was referring to an actual TiVo box.


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

There hasn't been a DirecTivo produced in over 4 years. There was an old HD model (HR10-250) but it only gets about 4 of the 100+ HD channels and those 4 are going away soon. Only way to get HD from DirecTV is their DVR.

As noted there may be a new HD DirecTivo coming in 2010 but there are still no details on it and it's been delayed already. So I wouldn't count on it until it's actually shippedl


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

Any suggestions as to what the best Direct TV HD capable DVR would be?

We were looking at this one. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...0015&cm_re=directv_dvr-_-82-250-015-_-Product


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> Any suggestions as to what the best Direct TV HD capable DVR would be?
> 
> We were looking at this one. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...0015&cm_re=directv_dvr-_-82-250-015-_-Product


Your questions would be best to ask at DBSTalk since that is the main site for DirecTV based equipment.

In general though they are all similar and run the same software with minor differences in hardware like hard drive size or OTA tuners included or not.


----------



## HiDefGator (Oct 12, 2004)

shibby191 said:


> As noted there may be a new HD DirecTivo coming in 2010 but there are still no details on it and it's been delayed already. So I wouldn't count on it until it's actually shippedl


Even then I would wait another six months for them to work the bugs out before leasing one.


----------

